# New Square D Homeline "old work" load center



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Haven't seen that, but you may be sure I will show that one to my boss - we do a LOT of panel swaps/ service changes and upgrades.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Where did you see/hear this? I can't find it on SquareD's website.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw the panels at the supply house, you're in Baltimore so I think Hagemeyer (Tristate Electrical) is there, they have them.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry folks, it's a QO not a homeline.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I know what your talking about saw one at the local Irby, I've been doing the same thing myself for a few years now, I just sawzall the top and bottom out of the panel and replace it with my own sheet metal and rivet in place to make it look factory!


----------

